# Chehaw Frontier Festival



## Nicodemus

Our 16th or 17th (we can`t remember  ) annual Frontier Festival, hereafter, known as The Rondyvoo, will be held the second weekend in January, that will be the 8th, 9th, and 10th, at the Parks at Chehaw, in Albany Georgia. 

For those of you who don`t know about it, it is a pre-1840 event with participants re-enactin` the lifestyles of the early American frontier, from around 1750 though 1840. Everyone is welcome to come see what life was like durin` this time period. Look forward to seein` old friends, and makin` new ones.


----------



## Keebs

I will be attending once again!


----------



## dpoole

If you aint never been this is a MUST dont miss this one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Can't wait til this!!! Never had the privilege to attend but I know with the people that are handling it...it'll be quality at it's finest!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Remember when I said I'm lookin forward to that more than Christmas??? I still mean it!!!

I can't wait!!! Got my outfit and everything. It's gonna be a great way to kick of a new year!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=285732&highlight=chehaw

here is a few shots from last year for folks that need some convincin' as to how much fun can be had  !!! the FERAL clan is plannin' on attendin' again !!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Get there early enough on Saturday mornin`, and you might get to see a deer get skint with a rock, like we did last year.


----------



## TNGIRL

Is getting there on Friday early to set up camp, early enough???? I sure hope Feral One comes again to take pictures!!! I looked all his over, he did a great job last year!!!!! Like I said before....just can't hardly wait til this event!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> Get there early enough on Saturday mornin`, and you might get to see a deer get skint with a rock, like we did last year.



Are you placing your order?


----------



## Nicodemus

TNGIRL said:


> Is getting there on Friday early to set up camp, early enough???? I sure hope Feral One comes again to take pictures!!! I looked all his over, he did a great job last year!!!!! Like I said before....just can't hardly wait til this event!!!




Yes Ma`am, you can set up on Friday. My lodge will be set up the week before the event starts. 





Muddyfoots said:


> Are you placing your order?





I`d like one fat doe! Rare, REAL rare!!


----------



## Bill Mc

If we can get everything together, we'll bring the Scouts for an overnight campout.

But it looks like Saturday AM before we can get there.


----------



## schleylures

Talked to Mr. Kirkland yesterday and they are setting up the consection stand like last year. Volutered to build a new slab fence.


----------



## Keebs

dpoole said:


> If you aint never been this is a MUST dont miss this one!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's the truth!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Remember when I said I'm lookin forward to that more than Christmas??? I still mean it!!!
> 
> I can't wait!!! Got my outfit and everything. It's gonna be a great way to kick of a new year!!


I can't wait to see your ensemble!!! 



Bill Mc said:


> If we can get everything together, we'll bring the Scouts for an overnight campout.
> 
> But it looks like Saturday AM before we can get there.


That is a great trip for scouts, be it boys or girls!!


----------



## sawyerrt10

Hey Nic, Looks like we may make the trip down again this year.  Is there a place for regular tent camping?  What is the cost?  Probably be just me and the kid and my best friend and his son.  Boys weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus

sawyerrt10 said:


> Hey Nic, Looks like we may make the trip down again this year.  Is there a place for regular tent camping?  What is the cost?  Probably be just me and the kid and my best friend and his son.  Boys weekend.



Yes, there is. I`ll get with Ben and post what the cost is.


----------



## sawyerrt10

Thanks Nic, Look forward to seeing all ya'll again!


----------



## crackerdave

I'm hoping to make it -money's awful tight,though.


----------



## rhbama3

Sorry, i don't have any choice in the matter. I'll be there in the parking lot again.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

I know there were some people who wanted me to make some stuff for 'em...FYI there are 4 weeks and 1 day left...Depending on what it is, it can still be handsewn. Otherwise it'll have to be machine sewn...If there is anyone out there who needs somethin', PM me and I'll see what I can do.  





Lookin' forward to seein' and meetin' y'all!! Look for me near one of the Nicodemus Clan.


----------



## Keebs

sawyerrt10 said:


> Thanks Nic, Look forward to seeing all ya'll again!


 



crackerdave said:


> I'm hoping to make it -money's awful tight,though.


Here too Dave, but it's worth it.......... 



rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i don't have any choice in the matter. I'll be there in the parking lot again.


----------



## Tomcat1066

FWIW, I'll probably be there.  I haven't seen Ben in years, and he's an old family friend, (both my family and my wife's from when she worked at Chehaw).  I hope I get to meet some of you good folks finally


----------



## OutFishHim

I heard a rumor about a few of the N.GA clan coming down....


----------



## BBQBOSS

I would like to make it but have already made plans with my son that weekend...


----------



## SnowHunter

Wanna get down there for this!!!  Didn't make the last one, but its lookin better for this one


----------



## Nicodemus

A chance for fresh scalps!!


----------



## Bill Mc

I called today (229-430-5275) and found that day entry is $2 per person.

Camping is $13 per tent. If you camp, the $2 doesn't apply.


----------



## crackerdave

Bill Mc said:


> I called today (229-430-5275) and found that day entry is $2 per person.
> 
> Camping is $13 per tent. If you camp, the $2 doesn't apply.



That's not bad! Thanks for the info,Bill.  Is it tents only,or can my wife bring her little teardrop camper?


----------



## Bill Mc

The $13 was for tents. I don't know about the camper. It's probably more and they might have hookups.


----------



## Jayin J

I will be attending for the whole weekend.  Looks like fun to be had.


----------



## jsullivan03

Just got the approval from the boss.  I'll be in Albany that Friday to visit a customer and then plan on hangin' around for the weekend!


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> A chance for fresh scalps!!



now yer talkin' ......


----------



## Bill Mc

Dutchman might could use a couple.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Nicodemus said:


> A chance for fresh scalps!!



While I agree The Rondyvoo can be educational and a great time, DO NOT, under any circumstances, go into Nic's teepee alone. It's ok to tour his teepee in a group but NEVER go alone.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> While I agree The Rondyvoo can be educational and a great time, DO NOT, under any circumstances, go into Nic's teepee alone. It's ok to tour his teepee in a group but NEVER go alone.







Wait........aw, man!!! And I'm stuck with him all weekend!!  You wanna talk about not being safe, he's already threatened to have a red curl danglin' down!!  Okay, everyone start getting together a buddy system...


----------



## Nicodemus

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> While I agree The Rondyvoo can be educational and a great time, DO NOT, under any circumstances, go into Nic's teepee alone. It's ok to tour his teepee in a group but NEVER go alone.





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Wait........aw, man!!! And I'm stuck with him all weekend!!  You wanna talk about not being safe, he's already threatened to have a red curl danglin' down!!  Okay, everyone start getting together a buddy system...





See post #25...


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> See post #25...



lemme know when your ready Boss ....

hawks and knives are sharp and ready ....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

I'm gonna run while I still can...


----------



## TNGIRL

Now! Now! fellers....lets see some cool heads in the teepee!!!! Nobody is gonna touch one curl on GB's little sweet head....not while I'm around. And I will be around. I come from a long line of womenfolk that can shoot and cut and spit bout as good as their men did. Many times bettern....we got certain advantages ya'll menfolk lack. Those won't be discussed here today....that's why they're called advantages!!!!!! No one's scalp is gonna be offered up to the "Hair Gods" anytime soon. Shame on you Nic and Andy....trying to make GB cry like that!!!! I'm telling the Redhead on you.......


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

TNGIRL said:


> Now! Now! fellers....lets see some cool heads in the teepee!!!! Nobody is gonna touch one curl on GB's little sweet head....not while I'm around. And I will be around. I come from a long line of womenfolk that can shoot and cut and spit bout as good as their men did. Many times bettern....we got certain advantages ya'll menfolk lack. Those won't be discussed here today....that's why they're called advantages!!!!!! No one's scalp is gonna be offered up to the "Hair Gods" anytime soon. Shame on you Nic and Andy....trying to make GB cry like that!!!! I'm telling the Redhead on you.......



Hmph!! You tell 'em Tomi!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

TNGIRL said:


> Now! Now! fellers....lets see some cool heads in the teepee!!!! Nobody is gonna touch one curl on GB's little sweet head....not while I'm around. And I will be around. I come from a long line of womenfolk that can shoot and cut and spit bout as good as their men did. Many times bettern....we got certain advantages ya'll menfolk lack. Those won't be discussed here today....that's why they're called advantages!!!!!! No one's scalp is gonna be offered up to the "Hair Gods" anytime soon. Shame on you Nic and Andy....trying to make GB cry like that!!!! I'm telling the Redhead on you.......





You better hush, Miss Tennessee...


----------



## Nugefan

TNGIRL said:


> Now! Now! fellers....lets see some cool heads in the teepee!!!! Nobody is gonna touch one curl on GB's little sweet head....not while I'm around. And I will be around. I come from a long line of womenfolk that can shoot and cut and spit bout as good as their men did. Many times bettern....we got certain advantages ya'll menfolk lack. Those won't be discussed here today....that's why they're called advantages!!!!!! No one's scalp is gonna be offered up to the "Hair Gods" anytime soon. Shame on you Nic and Andy....trying to make GB cry like that!!!! I'm telling the Redhead on you.......



that lock of hair will be gone so fast she won't even know it ....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Nugefan said:


> that lock of hair will be gone so fast she won't even know it ....



Your hair is longer....and I'm mighty fast.

Perhaps I'll get me a scalp too....


----------



## TNGIRL

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Your hair is longer....and I'm mighty fast.
> 
> Perhaps I'll get me a scalp too....



GB, I gots me some pretty sharp knives myself (don't I PaPa!!!) maybe we need to keep a lookout on a few of those manly scalps to separate from their skulls, ourselves. Would look good hanging on our belts or in my medicine bag for luck!!!!
PaPa, can't hush Tennessee!!!  only one way I know of anyhow!!
Andy, watch out, I think I might be taller than you!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan

TNGIRL said:


> Andy, watch out, I think I might be taller than you!!!!!!



If your standin' on a stump ....


----------



## TNGIRL

Nugefan said:


> If your standin' on a stump ....


this is you when the WOW's get after ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan

TNGIRL said:


> :gone: this is you when the WOW's get after ya!!!!!!!



as Carl Edwards says , I am fast as a greased Cheetah on a Bullet Train ....


----------



## TNGIRL

Nugefan said:


> as Carl Edwards says , I am fast as a greased Cheetah on a Bullet Train ....



we'll see.......ya know that cheetttttah's tail can be stepped upon and hault your forward progress a mite!!!!!


----------



## Sandy

Where is this at? Where can I find some more info?


----------



## bam_bam

I aint worried about no scalpin cause I aint got  no hair to hold on to.


----------



## crackerdave

Nicodemus said:


> Get there early enough on Saturday mornin`, and you might get to see a deer get skint with a rock, like we did last year.



I skint one with a rock once - a _river_ rock,at that!









I stuck it under the skin,tied one end of a rope to that and the other to my truck.


----------



## Nugefan

crackerdave said:


> I skint one with a rock once - a _river_ rock,at that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stuck it under the skin,tied one end of a rope to that and the other to my truck.



Dave this one was skint and quartered with a rock and we ate it that weekend ....


----------



## dpoole

Andy how bout a racoon  to skin out with your rock ?


----------



## Nicodemus

dpoole said:


> Andy how bout a racoon  to skin out with your rock ?





I skint a bobcat one time with an obsidian flake, right down to his claws.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

While y'all are skinnin' thangs, someone needs to make me a fur cape, about fingertip length. I need to stay warm this winter!!!! (A matching muff would be nice too...)


----------



## Nicodemus

GeorgiaBelle said:


> While y'all are skinnin' thangs, someone needs to make me a fur cape, about fingertip length. I need to stay warm this winter!!!! (A matching muff would be nice too...)





Learn to build a fire...


----------



## southwoodshunter

GeorgiaBelle said:


> While y'all are skinnin' thangs, someone needs to make me a fur cape, about fingertip length. I need to stay warm this winter!!!! (A matching muff would be nice too...)


 
GB.. you better be careful of what you ask for.. it might be made from SKUNK...


----------



## crackerdave

Nugefan said:


> Dave this one was skint and quartered with a rock and we ate it that weekend ....



I don't doubt it one bit - I know you fellers got some mighty sharp rocks!


----------



## Nicodemus

southwoodshunter said:


> GB.. you better be careful of what you ask for.. it might be made from SKUNK...





Would somebody as innocent as me, do something like that?


----------



## slip

im going to try and make it down there for a day.

try is the keyword


----------



## dutchman

Bill Mc said:


> Dutchman might could use a couple.



I might even lift me a gray one...


----------



## predator

*park times*

Thanks for the info look forward to going this year!!


----------



## fireball#1

is there a schedule for other events/gatherings?


----------



## southwoodshunter

Nicodemus said:


> Would somebody as innocent as me, do something like that?


 
well...... I dunno... would ya  guess not, since you'd have to skin said skunks...


----------



## FERAL ONE

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=285875

here is the spoken of critter gettin' whittled on by the rock which my boy ethan proudly displays as a gift from nic !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

TNGIRL said:


> Now! Now! fellers....lets see some cool heads in the teepee!!!! Nobody is gonna touch one curl on GB's little sweet head....not while I'm around. And I will be around. I come from a long line of womenfolk that can shoot and cut and spit bout as good as their men did. Many times bettern....we got certain advantages ya'll menfolk lack. Those won't be discussed here today....that's why they're called advantages!!!!!! No one's scalp is gonna be offered up to the "Hair Gods" anytime soon. Shame on you Nic and Andy....trying to make GB cry like that!!!! I'm telling the Redhead on you.......





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hmph!! You tell 'em Tomi!!!!


I ain't messin with none of these wimmens!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Your hair is longer....and I'm mighty fast.
> 
> Perhaps I'll get me a scalp too....





TNGIRL said:


> GB, I gots me some pretty sharp knives myself (don't I PaPa!!!) maybe we need to keep a lookout on a few of those manly scalps to separate from their skulls, ourselves. Would look good hanging on our belts or in my medicine bag for luck!!!!
> PaPa, can't hush Tennessee!!!  only one way I know of anyhow!!
> Andy, watch out, I think I might be taller than you!!!!!!






Nugefan said:


> If your standin' on a stump ....






TNGIRL said:


> this is you when the WOW's get after ya!!!!!!!





bam_bam said:


> I aint worried about no scalpin cause I aint got  no hair to hold on to.


Bam Bam I think this is one time that it is good to be bald!!


----------



## Red Man

crackerdave said:


> I'm hoping to make it -money's awful tight,though.




It's tight every where now but I'll be there.


----------



## Artmom

I'm in. Driving over that Saturday morning to see what this is all about. Can't wait to see some of you there.


----------



## FERAL ONE

Artmom said:


> I'm in. Driving over that Saturday morning to see what this is all about. Can't wait to see some of you there.



bring your camera !!! lots of fun to be had and take the younguns to the animal park while you are there !!!


----------



## UK bowhunter

I AM READY.......Nic get the Hawk's ready and clear the area, I am gonna have a go at it!!!


----------



## Artmom

*we'll do!*



FERAL ONE said:


> bring your camera !!! lots of fun to be had and take the younguns to the animal park while you are there !!!



10-4 Tractor Supply had some coon skin hats but they are all gone, now, I think. Hoping to find 2 for my young ladies to get some neat pictures of them wearing them, next to a couple of the folks dressed in period clothing.


----------



## Red Man

Almost time.

Went today to get the Mohawk.


----------



## schleylures

Red Man said:


> Almost time.
> 
> Went today to get the Mohawk.



Going tommorow to start mine. I think I get the scalping that is the rumor. Anyone want to go fishing the week after next???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Red Man

Peter Pan with a Mohawk.



This I gotta see.


----------



## Sandy

where is this and when


----------



## Jake Allen

Sandy said:


> where is this and when



"Our 16th or 17th (we can`t remember  ) annual Frontier Festival, hereafter, known as The Rondyvoo, will be held the second weekend in January, that will be the 8th, 9th, and 10th, at the Parks at Chehaw, in Albany Georgia. 

For those of you who don`t know about it, it is a pre-1840 event with participants re-enactin` the lifestyles of the early American frontier, from around 1750 though 1840. Everyone is welcome to come see what life was like durin` this time period. Look forward to seein` old friends, and makin` new ones.  "


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Dang it I cant wait!!! Gonna be a great time!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Can't wait to see everybody there! I'll be in the wedge tent across from Nick's teepee. Everybody feel free to drop by!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nicodemus said:


> Our 16th or 17th (we can`t remember  ) annual Frontier Festival, hereafter, known as The Rondyvoo, will be held the second weekend in January, that will be the 8th, 9th, and 10th, at the Parks at Chehaw, in Albany Georgia.
> 
> For those of you who don`t know about it, it is a pre-1840 event with participants re-enactin` the lifestyles of the early American frontier, from around 1750 though 1840. Everyone is welcome to come see what life was like durin` this time period. Look forward to seein` old friends, and makin` new ones.



I found the web link for the 2008 Frontier Festival at The Parks at Chehaw at:  

http://www.parksatchehaw.org/Frontier Festival.htm


Since this 2010 event is not yet listed on The Parks at Chehaw Calendar of events at the web link . . . 

http://www.chehaw.org/calendar.htm

. . . Is this the same event at the web link below, & if not then I will delete this post, or anyone should if you want to:  


http://events.irm-systems.com/gealb...6D4C0A0CACF607872576860062987B?Open&LayoutID=

Frontier Festival

Sponsored By: Chehaw Park

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Description: 

The festival is comprised of two main areas, trader’s row and the buck skinners camp. The participants in these areas are dressed in period clothes and camp in authentic dwellings from this time period. Some skills that were essential to life on the frontier will be demonstrated on site by the buck skinners included firing building, candle making, tomahawk throwing, firing flintlock rifles, wood working and bead working. On trader’s row, the participants will be selling items from this era including clothing, moccasins, tomahawks, tin ware, candles and leather goods.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Details: 

Date:  Friday - Sunday, January 8th - 10th, 2010 

Time:  09:00 am - 05:00 pm 

Address: 

Chehaw
105 Chehaw Park Road
Albany, GA 31701  

Cost:  Included in park admission 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contact:

Name: Mallory McBride 
Phone: 229.420.1723 ext.12 

Email: mallory@langstaffmarketing.com 

www: http://www.chehaw.org


Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus

Hunt and Fish, that info is still good. Thanks for postin` it.

This ol` boy is ready for a rondyvoo. I just came in from the park. I got my lodge set up. It is the one with the horsehair and wild turkey feather talisman hangin` from the top of one of the poles. Here`s a couple of shots of the lodge itself, and the talisman.


----------



## Nicodemus

Folks, any who come, dress warm. It is forcast to be awful cold. There will be plenty of fires to warm up by, but be prepared for a cold event. 

Here a few shots of the interior of my lodge. As ya`ll can see, I have a large stack of good oak firewood stacked inside. My lodge is ready for any weather that we get. 

Also, a shot out the picture window (the smoke hole).


----------



## Muddyfoots

Get my corner warm and have some coffee made, early, Saturday morning.


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> Get my corner warm and have some coffee made, early, Saturday morning.





Consider it done, Brother!


----------



## ellaville hunter

my little man will be camping the weekend with ya'll make sure he stays warm


----------



## schleylures

I think I saw that.


----------



## Nicodemus

Let me emphasize, that this event will not be cancelled due to the weather.


----------



## ellaville hunter

i will be there sat and sun if i am not working


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nicodemus said:


> Hunt and Fish, that info is still good. Thanks for postin` it.
> 
> This ol` boy is ready for a rondyvoo. I just came in from the park. I got my lodge set up. It is the one with the horsehair and wild turkey feather talisman hangin` from the top of one of the poles. Here`s a couple of shots of the lodge itself, and the talisman.



Whoa, what a humongous lodge; I always wanted to see what it looks like on the inside.  Looks like a mighty fine setup from lots of hard work.  Great job on the photos that I especially like the horsehair & wild turkey feather with the sun shining thru them. 

Local ABC Ch. 2 local TV news weather folks tonight are already projecting frozen precipitation, with chances for 1-3 inches of snow Thursday nite on into Friday.


----------



## dpoole

that wood looks a lot like Purdys


----------



## dutchman

dpoole said:


> that wood looks a lot like Purdys



Probably is.


----------



## Nugefan

dpoole said:


> that wood looks a lot like Purdys





dutchman said:


> Probably is.



   or either he has done went and plucked all the good wood out of the pile ....


----------



## Nicodemus

dpoole said:


> that wood looks a lot like Purdys





It is!!  




Nugefan said:


> or either he has done went and plucked all the good wood out of the pile ....




I did that too, yesterday!  

We might either tie, or break the record for the coldest temps ever recorded at this event. Glad I got central heat in my lodge!!


----------



## Keebs

Nicodemus said:


> Let me emphasize, that this event will not be cancelled due to the weather.



Nic, I just looked at the website, it says it's gonna be IN the Zoo part like the Indian Fesitval! 
Where is your tent set up?!?!?


----------



## bam_bam

Glad you got all that wood, i am sure I will be visitin' you often to warm up in that thing.....


----------



## Nicodemus

Kebo said:


> Nic, I just looked at the website, it says it's gonna be IN the Zoo part like the Indian Fesitval!
> Where is your tent set up?!?!?





Keebs, that info is incorrect. It is in the same place it was last year. My lodge is set up exactly where it was last year. You still comin`?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Nic, you really shouldn't have posted those pics of your lodge....Now Friday REALLY can't come soon enough!!!! I am so excited. This will be my first one ever in attendance and dressing out. Hope my poor little outfit can stand up to the weather...


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> It is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that too, yesterday!
> 
> We might either tie, or break the record for the coldest temps ever recorded at this event. Glad I got central heat in my lodge!!




Then you'd better clean me some floor space to sleep ....


----------



## Keebs

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, that info is incorrect. It is in the same place it was last year. My lodge is set up exactly where it was last year. You still comin`?


*Whew* yeah, 'cause I was NOT impressed with the set up of the Indian Festival, just call me "set in my ways" - if it ain't broke don't go trying to fix it!  Oh yeah, I know how to layer & bundle up AND I know where your lodge is...................... 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nic, you really shouldn't have posted those pics of your lodge....Now Friday REALLY can't come soon enough!!!! I am so excited. This will be my first one ever in attendance and dressing out. Hope my poor little outfit can stand up to the weather...


Long handles ............ and really thick sockes!


----------



## Nicodemus

Ben and myself could make a fortune this weekend, rentin` sleepin` space in our lodges!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Kebo said:


> *Whew* yeah, 'cause I was NOT impressed with the set up of the Indian Festival, just call me "set in my ways" - if it ain't broke don't go trying to fix it!  Oh yeah, I know how to layer & bundle up AND I know where your lodge is......................
> 
> 
> Long handles ............ and really thick sockes!



I wasn't aware they made long handles in size munchkin...


----------



## Nicodemus

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I wasn't aware they made long handles in size munchkin...





They don`t. Folks your size just wear a cotton boll instead...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Nicodemus said:


> They don`t. Folks your size just wear a cotton boll instead...



That just ain't right....

If this is any indication of the treatment I'll be receiving this weekend....oh my.


----------



## Nugefan

GeorgiaBelle said:


> That just ain't right....
> 
> If this is any indication of the treatment I'll be receiving this weekend....oh my.



oh it will be good , after we all get a piece of your scalp .....


----------



## TNGIRL

Nugefan said:


> oh it will be good , after we all get a piece of your scalp .....



Now Andy....don't start that again. You'll be sorry!!!!! Dani, nothing to worry about that pretty little red head of yours over......I goturback sista!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan

better keep them eyes pealed then ....


----------



## dpoole

Did Ken get the Hilton set up??


----------



## TNGIRL

Nugefan said:


> better keep them eyes pealed then ....


Like a nannnnner!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I wasn't aware they made long handles in size munchkin...


Uuuhh, little boys hunt too................ 



Nicodemus said:


> They don`t. Folks your size just wear a cotton boll instead...


   



TNGIRL said:


> Like a nannnnner!!!!!!



    
You heard about the "call to arms" picture, right??


----------



## TNGIRL

You heard about the "call to arms" picture, right?? [/QUOTE]

no, what is that?????


----------



## SnowHunter

Looks like Nathan and the kids and I wont be makin it  Hope yall have a great time!!! LOTS of pictures!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

SnowHunter said:


> Looks like Nathan and the kids and I wont be makin it  Hope yall have a great time!!! LOTS of pictures!!!



Nicole, ya'll be missed!!!!!!!! And you KNOW there's gonna be pictures!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

dpoole said:


> Did Ken get the Hilton set up??





Yea, he got it set up late yesterday evenin`. Probably ain`t got enough wood though...


----------



## dutchman

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, he got it set up late yesterday evenin`. Probably ain`t got enough wood though...



Sure he does. I got his back. And if we still run short, I happen to know where there's a nice pile under cover.


----------



## Nicodemus

dutchman said:


> Sure he does. I got his back. And if we still run short, I happen to know where there's a nice pile under cover.




That particular woodpile has a resident guard, and nobody wants to cross that Redhead.


----------



## SnowHunter

dutchman said:


> Sure he does. I got his back. And if we still run short, I happen to know where there's a nice pile under cover.



Gene, if yall need some, I got some yall can have. Got some lighterwood too


----------



## Nicodemus

SnowHunter said:


> Gene, if yall need some, I got some yall can have. Got some lighterwood too





I was just pickin` at Choctawlb, there`s plenty of good wood.  If this thing lasted a full week, with the temps like they are now, we still wouldn`t be able to burn it all up.


----------



## Red Man

Hey Nic,

How many lodges did Ben set up this year. 

I'm going down Wed to set mine up.


----------



## Red Man

It's gona be a cold one.


----------



## Nicodemus

Red Man said:


> Hey Nic,
> 
> How many lodges did Ben set up this year.
> 
> I'm going down Wed to set mine up.





We got Karen`s shelter and our work shelter set up. Ben and myself each have our lodges up and liveable. Klem got the big firepit dug. Choctawlb has the Hilton set up, and there is one more camp se up down from him. We`re keepin` the area next to my lodge open  because we will probably set up the 12 footer there. Polarski and my brother will be here today to set up too, and I will have the weapons range ready before dark today. Between today and Friday, folks will be filterin` in, gettin` ready. Gonna be cold, but that`s alright too.


----------



## dobenator

Nicodemus said:


> We got Karen`s shelter and our work shelter set up. Ben and myself each have our lodges up and liveable. Klem got the big firepit dug. Choctawlb has the Hilton set up, and there is one more camp se up down from him. We`re keepin` the area next to my lodge open  because we will probably set up the 12 footer there. Polarski and my brother will be here today to set up too, and I will have the weapons range ready before dark today. Between today and Friday, folks will be filterin` in, gettin` ready. Gonna be cold, but that`s alright too.



Hey Nic,
Take care of my baby girl!! Dont know if she realizes what she is gettin into!  Dont let Nuge fan teach her any more "words" Course she might teach yall some!!


----------



## Nicodemus

dobenator said:


> Hey Nic,
> Take care of my baby girl!! Dont know if she realizes what she is gettin into!  Dont let Nuge fan teach her any more "words" Course she might teach yall some!!



Hey Tim, we`ll make sure she`s okay, and keep her under guard.  Hope she can stand the cold!!


----------



## TNGIRL

dobenator said:


> Hey Nic,
> Take care of my baby girl!! Dont know if she realizes what she is gettin into!  Dont let Nuge fan teach her any more "words" Course she might teach yall some!!


You gotta be my sweet Becca's Daddy!!!!! We've spoke on the phone at Rum Creek, I think!! Anyway, I'll be there all weekend as well. Becca can stay with me if she needs to....her and I camp well together!! But we will all be there together....and I'm a mother hen and so is the Redhead, so don't worry about her at all. Might worry about anybody that bothers her!!!! She does have a salty mouth at times doesn't she!! That's part of her charm!!!! A sweet itty bitty thing like her and all those big man words!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan

dobenator said:


> Hey Nic,
> Take care of my baby girl!! Dont know if she realizes what she is gettin into!  Dont let Nuge fan teach her any more "words" Course she might teach yall some!!



I have been looking up new ones to teach her ....

we'll take good care of her for ya ....


----------



## Keebs

TNGIRL said:


> You heard about the "call to arms" picture, right??



no, what is that?????[/QUOTE]
Becca said she was bringing her own Hawk instead of toting Kelly's knife, so of "course" we're gonna have to have "real weapons" for our Charlie's Angels Pose! 



SnowHunter said:


> Looks like Nathan and the kids and I wont be makin it  Hope yall have a great time!!! LOTS of pictures!!!


   



Nicodemus said:


> We got Karen`s shelter and our work shelter set up. Ben and myself each have our lodges up and liveable. Klem got the big firepit dug. Choctawlb has the Hilton set up, and there is one more camp se up down from him. We`re keepin` the area next to my lodge open  because we will probably set up the 12 footer there. Polarski and my brother will be here today to set up too, and I will have the weapons range ready before dark today. Between today and Friday, folks will be filterin` in, gettin` ready. Gonna be cold, but that`s alright too.


Sounds like it's all coming together!!! 
(you aren't *over-working* that knee are you?!?!?!?)



dobenator said:


> Hey Nic,
> Take care of my baby girl!! Dont know if she realizes what she is gettin into!  Dont let Nuge fan teach her any more "words" Course she might teach yall some!!


You're kidding right??  You did something right, 'cause that girl of yours can "handle things"!! 
Yeah, we love our "Beccasista" she'll be in good hands and even better company!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Within an hour of when Miss Dobbs arrives, she will be as well armed as anybody out there, plus, she`ll have  armed escorts. 



Knee? We`ll discuss that next week, or the week after, maybe...


----------



## Red Man

Nicodemus said:


> We got Karen`s shelter and our work shelter set up. Ben and myself each have our lodges up and liveable. Klem got the big firepit dug. Choctawlb has the Hilton set up, and there is one more camp se up down from him. We`re keepin` the area next to my lodge open  because we will probably set up the 12 footer there. Polarski and my brother will be here today to set up too, and I will have the weapons range ready before dark today. Between today and Friday, folks will be filterin` in, gettin` ready. Gonna be cold, but that`s alright too.



Sounds great.

I'm debating on going down Wed afternoon or early Thursday morning. When I go down I will be there till it's over.Don't know if I want to brave the elements Wed night.


----------



## Nicodemus

Red Man said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> I'm debating on going down Wed afternoon or early Thursday morning. When I go down I will be there till it's over.Don't know if I want to brave the elements Wed night.




If you are settin` up your tipi, it won`t matter how cold it gets. A wall tent, Baker, one pole, or leanto, well, that might need a few extra blankets, and a reflector fire.


----------



## Red Man

I'll be settin up the tipi and the wall liner will be in


----------



## Sirduke

I plan to be there Saturday, gotta bring Kebo her deer hides


----------



## TNGIRL

Kebo said:


> no, what is that?????


Becca said she was bringing her own Hawk instead of toting Kelly's knife, so of "course" we're gonna have to have "real weapons" for our Charlie's Angels Pose! 

I had forgot about that Kebs!!! I'll have my weeping heart hawk too!!! We'll be loooookinnnn gooood!!!!!  Course PaPa only sharpened my hawk maybe halfway....skeered I believe!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

TNGIRL said:


> Becca said she was bringing her own Hawk instead of toting Kelly's knife, so of "course" we're gonna have to have "real weapons" for our Charlie's Angels Pose!
> 
> I had forgot about that Kebs!!! I'll have my weeping heart hawk too!!! We'll be loooookinnnn gooood!!!!!  Course PaPa only sharpened my hawk maybe halfway....skeered I believe!!!




Bring it to me when you arrive, and I`ll get it so sharp that you are scared of it. Then we`ll hasten over to the weapons range and see how it throws...


----------



## dpoole

any bets on if Wendell gets to retain  his hawk throwin crown ??


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Nicodemus said:


> We got Karen`s shelter and our work shelter set up. Ben and myself each have our lodges up and liveable. Klem got the big firepit dug. Choctawlb has the Hilton set up, and there is one more camp se up down from him. We`re keepin` the area next to my lodge open  because we will probably set up the 12 footer there. Polarski and my brother will be here today to set up too, and I will have the weapons range ready before dark today. Between today and Friday, folks will be filterin` in, gettin` ready. Gonna be cold, but that`s alright too.


I can just imagine what it looks like down there with all those set ups!! I cant wait!


dobenator said:


> Hey Nic,
> Take care of my baby girl!! Dont know if she realizes what she is gettin into!  Dont let Nuge fan teach her any more "words" Course she might teach yall some!!





TNGIRL said:


> You gotta be my sweet Becca's Daddy!!!!! We've spoke on the phone at Rum Creek, I think!! Anyway, I'll be there all weekend as well. Becca can stay with me if she needs to....her and I camp well together!! But we will all be there together....and I'm a mother hen and so is the Redhead, so don't worry about her at all. Might worry about anybody that bothers her!!!! She does have a salty mouth at times doesn't she!! That's part of her charm!!!! A sweet itty bitty thing like her and all those big man words!!!!!!


Mama Tomi, I may just take you up on that offer if ya dont mind!! It'd be so much fun camping with you again! I believe I got some of my salty mouth when I met you!! Or was is you got it from me, or I got it from Kelly then you got it from me! Hmmm, lets just blame Kelly!!


Nugefan said:


> I have been looking up new ones to teach her ....
> 
> we'll take good care of her for ya ....


Oh Lawd!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Within an hour of when Miss Dobbs arrives, she will be as well armed as anybody out there, plus, she`ll have  armed escorts.
> 
> Knee? We`ll discuss that next week, or the week after, maybe...


Oh armed escorts!! I like that!! You be careful on that knee!!


Nicodemus said:


> Bring it to me when you arrive, and I`ll get it so sharp that you are scared of it. Then we`ll hasten over to the weapons range and see how it throws...


Nick must know we love him, if he's sharpenin' blades for us!!!

I cant wait for the "picture"!!!!


----------



## Strych9

yall better wear your long johns!  Have fun!


----------



## Nugefan

Becca don't forget my rib bones ....


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Got em in the truck already!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Nic, will find you asap for the sharpening of the hawk!!!! and the lessons!!!! We'll be there as early Fri as we can get that truck to fly down there!!!! I have just finished my large turtle possibles bag....I am thrilled at how well it turned out for me!! I can't wait for you to see it.
Becca, the picture will be great!!!!!
I totally blame Kelly!!!! he's guilty of most anything we think of anyway!!!! He can take it....he's a manly man ya know!!!!
Josh, my longjohns are gonna be packed for sure!!!!! the fur-britches are a big plus in this weather!!!!


----------



## pbradley

Hm.  No work so far this week, so it is beginning to look like I'll have time to drop in Saturday.

Nic, will there be a spot to plug in my tv, dvd player, cell phone charger, and laptop computer?


----------



## TNGIRL

pbradley said:


> Hm.  No work so far this week, so it is beginning to look like I'll have time to drop in Saturday.
> 
> Nic, will there be a spot to plug in my tv, dvd player, cell phone charger, and laptop computer?



good to see you on Sat, Philip!!!!!!! Wander's suppose to be here Sat also....if she's still improving from the galloping crude.


----------



## Nugefan

huntin_dobbs said:


> Got em in the truck already!!



atta girl .....


----------



## Nicodemus

dpoole said:


> any bets on if Wendell gets to retain  his hawk throwin crown ??





Flower Pot needs to concentrate on these two pics, while ponderin` the competition. Specially the first pic. 


I got these, and the weapons range finished today.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Nicodemus said:


> That particular woodpile has a resident guard, and nobody wants to cross that Redhead.



Considering I'm the one guarding it, you really don't wanna take any of that wood. That's my only source of heat.... 



Sirduke said:


> I plan to be there Saturday, gotta bring Kebo her deer hides



Speaking of things to bring for Kebo....Hey, Keebs! I got sumfin for ya!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hey y'all! I took some pics today of the set up so far...well, mostly Nic's tipi. Lemme know what ya think.


----------



## southwoodshunter

TNGIRL said:


> good to see you on Sat, Philip!!!!!!! Wander's suppose to be here Sat also....if she's still improving from the galloping crude.


 
weren't much galloping going on at my house over the holiday... I am feeling some better... will be there Sat.  
looking forward to seeing everyone...


----------



## bam_bam

I done came down with something awful....hope I feel up to making it cause right now I feel like crudd


----------



## Bill Mc

Looks like the scouts won't be camping. But maybe some of them will come on and at least we'll make a day trip of it.

Looking forward to it. I got my ninja long johns.


----------



## huntin_dobbs

GBelle those pics are awesome!! Cant wait to meet you this weekend!! Nick, reckon I can hit one them targets?


----------



## Nicodemus

bam_bam said:


> I done came down with something awful....hope I feel up to making it cause right now I feel like crudd



Take you some strong whiskey, and sleep it off. Hope you can make it!



Bill Mc said:


> Looks like the scouts won't be camping. But maybe some of them will come on and at least we'll make a day trip of it.
> 
> Looking forward to it. I got my ninja long johns.




Look forward to seein` you, Bill. Ya`ll dress warm.





huntin_dobbs said:


> GBelle those pics are awesome!! Cant wait to meet you this weekend!! Nick, reckon I can hit one them targets?




Sure you can, Becca, they`re big as a truck tire!


----------



## ellaville hunter

i will tell ya'll i have one excited littleman. thank you all for letting him take part in this


----------



## Jake Allen

Nicodemus said:


> Flower Pot needs to concentrate on these two pics, while ponderin` the competition. Specially the first pic.
> 
> 
> I got these, and the weapons range finished today.



You have been busy, looking mighty good.

I am proud you have a new camera. Those are some fine pictures you have been posting! 

It ain't gonna be that cold....


----------



## TNGIRL

Nic, those targets look purty little to me and far away!!! I probably can't throw the hawk that far! I'm gonna need alot of coaching for sure, Flower Pot eerrrrrr....Wendel said I could do it but just ain't rightly sure!!!
Just hope it don't snow us in down there!!!
Ain't gonna be that cold!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

huntin_dobbs said:


> GBelle those pics are awesome!! Cant wait to meet you this weekend!! Nick, reckon I can hit one them targets?



Of course you can!!! I did it. Not very well, but I did it!! Can't wait to finally meet you in person, and meet more of Nic and Klem's fan club. 



Nicodemus said:


> Take you some strong whiskey, and sleep it off. Hope you can make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seein` you, Bill. Ya`ll dress warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can, Becca, they`re big as a truck tire!



Correct...they are literally as big as truck tires.



ellaville hunter said:


> i will tell ya'll i have one excited littleman. thank you all for letting him take part in this



It's great to see kids get so excited about things like this. Your son is proof positive that kids can have fun WITHOUT video games. 



TNGIRL said:


> Nic, those targets look purty little to me and far away!!! I probably can't throw the hawk that far! I'm gonna need alot of coaching for sure, Flower Pot eerrrrrr....Wendel said I could do it but just ain't rightly sure!!!
> Just hope it don't snow us in down there!!!
> Ain't gonna be that cold!!!!



You'll get the hang of it. I've stuck 'em a few times, but I'm nowhere near as good as I wanna be. Just know, Tomi, you, me, and Becca are all in the same boat as far as throwin'. lol. If I can do it, you can do it....and I can't throw too good!


----------



## Nicodemus

It`s shapin` up to be another great Rondyvoo. I look forward to seein` everybody, and hope all can make it, if they so desire.  

Won`t be long now...


----------



## TNGIRL

Here's 4 shots of my turtle possibles bag I've made. I found the shell at Rum Creek, it was falling apart. Got it home, washed it, let it dry then used superglue gel on every crack and seam inside the shell and put it back together. Then used russet leather dye, then many many coats of polyurathane. Once done it was as hard as a rock!!! Then made the bag and reattached the underbelly cover so it would open. The straps are long enough to use around waist, shoulder or as a back pack. I love it, hope ya'll like it to. I put a normal sized turtle shell next to it for  size comparison. the pics look a little dark so isn't as pretty as in person!!! Nic you can move this to the primitive thread if you want to...And do you recognize the bone and brass for my pull lever that you gave me? Also the arrowhead you knapped for me too!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Looks good!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Tomi, that looks incredible!!!! How many hours did you put into it?? I wish I could make something like that. that is one of the neatest things I've ever seen. I took a look at Nic's you made for him, and that one is purty, so I can imagine how good the big one looks!!


----------



## southwoodshunter

You did good on the shell Tomi, it sure looks different than at Rum Creek... looking forward to seeing everyone again... 
If Boots & I can hit that target with the tomahawk... you, Becca & GaBelle surely can.... 
See ya'll Sat.


----------



## TNGIRL

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Tomi, that looks incredible!!!! How many hours did you put into it?? I wish I could make something like that. that is one of the neatest things I've ever seen. I took a look at Nic's you made for him, and that one is purty, so I can imagine how good the big one looks!!


Thanks Dani, I work on them whenever I get the chance to. I even take them when I go visiting Jeff and work on them while he's making arras etc. or in the truck traveling. This was the biggest I'd ever done, but never found one this size before, but knew it'd be great for a bag. Do you think one would go over on the trade blanket if i can get it done in time? It's a small one.


----------



## TNGIRL

southwoodshunter said:


> You did good on the shell Tomi, it sure looks different than at Rum Creek... looking forward to seeing everyone again... and if Boots & I could hit that target with the tomohawk... you, Becca & GaBelle surely can.... See ya'll Sat.


Hidy WanderBelle!!!! hope you are feeling much better!!! Ain't talked to you in several days....going thru withdrawals!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks Dani, I work on them whenever I get the chance to. I even take them when I go visiting Jeff and work on them while he's making arras etc. or in the truck traveling. This was the biggest I'd ever done, but never found one this size before, but knew it'd be great for a bag. Do you think one would go over on the trade blanket if i can get it done in time? It's a small one.



I'm sure it will. And if it doesn't, I'm sure I can find a few people who are interested.  LOL. I can't wait to see it in person. I'm trying to finish a few orders for people too; got a couple crocheted toqets (stocking caps) that are gonna be much needed this weekend!!


----------



## bam_bam

Great looking bag Tomi.


----------



## southwoodshunter

TNGIRL said:


> Hidy WanderBelle!!!! hope you are feeling much better!!! Ain't talked to you in several days....going thru withdrawals!!!!!


 
Hidy TomiBelle.....feelin much better, may have another of Nic's  world famous hot toddy...sure I will be cured tonight...


----------



## Keebs

Nicodemus said:


> Within an hour of when Miss Dobbs arrives, she will be as well armed as anybody out there, plus, she`ll have  armed escorts.
> Knee? We`ll discuss that next week, or the week after, maybe...


Not so fast, that'll be our FIRST conversation when I get there then.............. 



Sirduke said:


> I plan to be there Saturday, gotta bring Kebo her deer hides


  



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Considering I'm the one guarding it, you really don't wanna take any of that wood. That's my only source of heat....
> Speaking of things to bring for Kebo....Hey, Keebs! I got sumfin for ya!



DOUBLE  



ellaville hunter said:


> i will tell ya'll i have one excited littleman. thank you all for letting him take part in this



Is Thawk gonna be in traditional dress as well???  Oh man, I can't wait to see him!! 

Bam Bam, Wanda, I sure hope ya'll get to feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Keebs

Tomi, that turtle shell is AWESOME  I wanna get a good look at that thing in person!


----------



## Nicodemus

One more day...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Nicodemus said:


> One more day...



Nic, you realize that I'm gonna be exhausted in the morning, right? 'Cause I ain't gonna sleep tonight!!!!! This is worse than Christmas!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nic, you realize that I'm gonna be exhausted in the morning, right? 'Cause I ain't gonna sleep tonight!!!!! This is worse than Christmas!!!


Exactly!!!! I didn't want Christmas to come at all....and can't wait til Friday!!!
Dani, can you help me put a neat little feather in my hair? Can't seem to get it to stay (other than superglue!!!) not sure if Sheryl would know or not, but want it hanging on either side or from the back. It's a reallly pretty feather.


----------



## pbradley

TNGIRL said:


> Dani, can you help me put a neat little feather in my hair? Can't seem to get it to stay (other than superglue!!!) not sure if Sheryl would know or not, but want it hanging on either side or from the back. It's a reallly pretty feather.



Quoting Bill Murray from the Christmas movie Scrooged, where they're trying to get antlers to stay on the doormice:

"Well, did  you try staples?"


----------



## TNGIRL

pbradley said:


> Quoting Bill Murray from the Christmas movie Scrooged, where they're trying to get antlers to stay on the doormice:
> 
> "Well, did  you try staples?"


Gee Philip, no I didn't try the staples. Maybe I will tonight and if I'm not bleeding too much or have a pounding headache I can make it to Cheehaw!!!!
Don't forget I remember we never really got married, just engaged. And then you left ALL of us at the alter!!!!! Course I believe you thought about having a wedding with a certain sweettart!!!!!
Does this mean you won't help me put the feather in my cap and call it macaroni????


----------



## dpoole

ICE who is responsible for brings the ice for the coolers


----------



## pbradley

TNGIRL said:


> Gee Philip, no I didn't try the staples. Maybe I will tonight and if I'm not bleeding too much or have a pounding headache I can make it to Cheehaw!!!!
> Don't forget I remember we never really got married, just engaged. And then you left ALL of us at the alter!!!!! Course I believe you thought about having a wedding with a certain sweettart!!!!!
> Does this mean you won't help me put the feather in my cap and call it macaroni????



Of course I'll help you, m'dear.  Gladly.


----------



## Nicodemus

My lodge is fixin` to be lived in. 

Ya`ll come spend some time with us.


----------



## fireman401

Great looking setup.  Was that you I saw on WALB when they were covering the event?


----------



## Nicodemus

fireman402 said:


> Great looking setup.  Was that you I saw on WALB when they were covering the event?



Probably was. Shaggy lookin` feller? 

They were there for a while, and interviewed Ben in my lodge.


----------



## Paymaster

Good stuff there Nick. Looks might like something I could live in for sure. Wish I could be there!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Everything Looks Ready for "The Rondyvoo"*



Nicodemus said:


> My lodge is fixin` to be lived in.
> 
> Ya`ll come spend some time with us.



Wow, that looks great.  What a super lodge, home away from home.  Good job.  Ya'll bundle up this cool weekend & keep all those fires stoked amongst all the fun times.  Wish I could make it.


----------



## TNGIRL

Unsure that I'm gonna make it there. Right now my roads home are covered in ice, I barely got back home tonight. Matter of fact 3 nice fellas pushed my car up a hill that I was stopped on half way up and only went in circles and sideways trying to go forward. Until it gets slushy tomorrow, I can't leave!!!!! But I will try to get south!!!!


----------



## bam_bam

TNGIRL said:


> Unsure that I'm gonna make it there. Right now my roads home are covered in ice, I barely got back home tonight. Matter of fact 3 nice fellas pushed my car up a hill that I was stopped on half way up and only went in circles and sideways trying to go forward. Until it gets slushy tomorrow, I can't leave!!!!! But I will try to get south!!!!



Oh No!!!!! We will be praying you make it out ok


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

TNGIRL said:


> Exactly!!!! I didn't want Christmas to come at all....and can't wait til Friday!!!
> Dani, can you help me put a neat little feather in my hair? Can't seem to get it to stay (other than superglue!!!) not sure if Sheryl would know or not, but want it hanging on either side or from the back. It's a reallly pretty feather.



I'll be glad to. In fact, I did something similar with Klem's hair a while back. We've been trying some different things out with his hair since it's so long and purty! 



TNGIRL said:


> Unsure that I'm gonna make it there. Right now my roads home are covered in ice, I barely got back home tonight. Matter of fact 3 nice fellas pushed my car up a hill that I was stopped on half way up and only went in circles and sideways trying to go forward. Until it gets slushy tomorrow, I can't leave!!!!! But I will try to get south!!!!



Oh no!!! I hope the ice melts and you can get down here!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

To all who come to visit with us, Godspeed, and a safe trip to you.




And so it begins...


----------



## dpoole

Nick whimped out and went home. Did not spend the night thursday. but Nugefan, Dutchman ,Choctawlb, Chief1941 did !!


----------



## TNGIRL

Don't beat Nic up too much for that Donnie....ya know he did just turn 55!!!!!! His bones hurt just a little more when cold than they use to!! hugging Purdy ain't quite like hugging the Redhead,  I'd think!!
It's really cold here right now, and I've seen some trucks on the road, but want to wait til warms up (if that happens) to try to leave for GA. Jeff says we'll play it by ear...so he's gonna wait in Powder Springs for me. But they got snow and ice last nite too, so another problem to conquer!! We'll get there if possible...just later than planned.


----------



## Keebs

TNGIRL said:


> Don't beat Nic up too much for that Donnie....ya know he did just turn 55!!!!!! His bones hurt just a little more when cold than they use to!! hugging Purdy ain't quite like hugging the Redhead,  I'd think!!
> It's really cold here right now, and I've seen some trucks on the road, but want to wait til warms up (if that happens) to try to leave for GA. Jeff says we'll play it by ear...so he's gonna wait in Powder Springs for me. But they got snow and ice last nite too, so another problem to conquer!! We'll get there if possible...just later than planned.



Slow & Easy, ya hear me??  Git here when ya can!!
Safe Travels, sista!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Roads are all good here, I'll be headed out in a little bit. Get some errands to run, then Im on the road!! Everybody be careful!!


----------



## Keebs

huntin_dobbs said:


> Roads are all good here, I'll be headed out in a little bit. Get some errands to run, then Im on the road!! Everybody be careful!!


----------



## crackerdave

Y'all _please_ drive slow and careful - we don't want to lose anybody!

I just can't make it - maybe WAR III.


PS: That's some _fine-lookin'_ work,Tomi!


----------



## Oldstick

dpoole said:


> ICE who is responsible for brings the ice for the coolers



Might be able to save a few $$ on ice this year...


----------



## Bill Mc

I'll be leaving Sat AM on my way with one scout and his dad plus the scoutmaster.

 Main road here are OK but the back roads are, well, be careful.


----------



## SELFBOW

Pullin out now for the 220 mile ride


----------



## TNGIRL

We are just about to leave Powder Springs!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Can't wait to see y'all there, but I'd rather see you in one piece, so PLEASE be careful!!!


----------



## Oldstick

I figured today would be the best day but we had a friend's funeral and other stuff came up.  Is there still events going on tomorrow (Sunday)?  Or mostly folks packing up to leave?


----------



## SELFBOW

buckbacks said:


> Pullin out now for the 220 mile ride



I made it back on home in 1 piece...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Oldstick said:


> I figured today would be the best day but we had a friend's funeral and other stuff came up.  Is there still events going on tomorrow (Sunday)?  Or mostly folks packing up to leave?



I bet it's been a blast so far this weekend.

Yep there is more left, Sunday, Jan. 10th., 9am-5pm according to Post #78 and here's the details below:  

http://events.irm-systems.com/gealb...6D4C0A0CACF607872576860062987B?Open&LayoutID=

Frontier Festival

Sponsored By: Chehaw Park

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Description: 

The festival is comprised of two main areas, trader’s row and the buck skinners camp. The participants in these areas are dressed in period clothes and camp in authentic dwellings from this time period. Some skills that were essential to life on the frontier will be demonstrated on site by the buck skinners included firing building, candle making, tomahawk throwing, firing flintlock rifles, wood working and bead working. On trader’s row, the participants will be selling items from this era including clothing, moccasins, tomahawks, tin ware, candles and leather goods.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Details: 

Date:  Friday - Sunday, January 8th - 10th, 2010 

Time:  09:00 am - 05:00 pm 

Address: 

Chehaw
105 Chehaw Park Road
Albany, GA 31701  

Cost:  Included in park admission 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contact:

Name: Mallory McBride 
Phone: 229.420.1723 ext.12 

Email: mallory@langstaffmarketing.com 

www: http://www.chehaw.org


----------



## schleylures

dpoole said:


> any bets on if Wendell gets to retain  his hawk throwin crown ??



Two in a row. Have my hawk wrapped up and warming up for 2011.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

I had a wonderful time at my first Rondyvoo, and am having a hard time returning to reality. I could honestly live like that for the rest of my life and be 100% happy. I really enjoyed meeting everyone...now if I can only put the user name with the face....LOL. Looking forward to 2011 already...Do I really gotta wait a whole year?


----------



## dutchman

It was a good weekend. I had me some good times by the fire, far from which I did not stray.


----------



## Nicodemus

A good fire was a comfortin` thing to have, this weekend.


----------



## Tomcat1066

FWIW, the family and I had a great time seeing everyone and watching what all was going on.  We're already doing a little shopping because now we want to participate!


----------



## grizzley30814

Thanks to you all for starting this post and getting me interested in the event. My son had a great time, he was the 8 year old who shoots both left and right handed. I really appreciate the gentleman who was showing him the bow and arrows. Thanks again


----------



## FERAL ONE

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=470418

more pictures up !!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Here is a few I got!


----------



## dutchman

grizzley30814 said:


> Thanks to you all for starting this post and getting me interested in the event. My son had a great time, he was the 8 year old who shoots both left and right handed. I really appreciate the gentleman who was showing him the bow and arrows. Thanks again



That son of yours is amazing. He really surprised me with his ability to shoot from both sides of that bow! Keep him at it and get ready to go broke buying bows for him!


----------



## schleylures

dpoole said:


> Nick whimped out and went home. Did not spend the night thursday. but Nugefan, Dutchman ,Choctawlb, Chief1941 did !!



Well where was you at this weekend?????????????????????


----------



## Nicodemus

Nick was there from 5:30 Friday mornin`, till late Sunday evenin`.


----------



## Amohkali

*Good to see y'all*

The boys and I had a great weekend visitin' with y'all.  It was a priveledge to meet some folks I hadn't before, and a pleasure to get to spend more time with some I had.

Sorry we had to bug out Sat. night; we got Sam back to school and the other stuff under control though, so I guess it was as it should be.

I look forward to the chance to see you all again 'fore too long.


----------



## bam_bam

Good to see you too sir, had a blast!!!


----------



## schleylures

Amohkali said:


> The boys and I had a great weekend visitin' with y'all.  It was a priveledge to meet some folks I hadn't before, and a pleasure to get to spend more time with some I had.
> 
> Sorry we had to bug out Sat. night; we got Sam back to school and the other stuff under control though, so I guess it was as it should be.
> 
> I look forward to the chance to see you all again 'fore too long.



Wynn I had a excellent time and look forward to it again sir.
And them two sons of yours are growing up to be excellent gentelmen,


----------



## The Original Rooster

Nicodemus said:


> Nick was there from 5:30 Friday mornin`, till late Sunday evenin`.



I'm proud to say that Bob Pilarsky and I camped from Wednesday night to Saturday night and didn't leave until Sunday evening. (At this time I'd like to thank the fine products of W.C. Coleman for keeping me from freezing). The only ones who camped longer than us was Two dog woman and her momma. I don't think they left until Monday.


----------



## schleylures

crazy is as crazy does I wish I could have camped longer not calling anyone crazy. WELL.


----------



## Nugefan

schleylures said:


> crazy is as crazy does I wish I could have camped longer not calling anyone crazy. WELL.



We ain't crazy , we's family ......


Well OK ..... maybe we are , but we sure had a good time in the cold ....


----------



## TNGIRL

It was SO cold to camp. But we had a ball anyway!!! Can't wait til next year to do it all again!!!


----------



## Keebs

Getting that time again!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Aw Keebs....whata purty avatar ya got there!!!!! They's purty boys ain't they!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

TNGIRL said:


> Aw Keebs....whata purty avatar ya got there!!!!! They's purty boys ain't they!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

TNGIRL said:


> It was SO cold to camp. But we had a ball anyway!!! Can't wait til next year to do it all again!!!



Naw girl, it wasn't cold! That was camping weather!


----------



## TNGIRL

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





RoosterTodd said:


> Naw girl, it wasn't cold! That was camping weather!


Now Todd, not sure where you were those few days BUT where I was, was colder'n a freezer!!!!  But I dressed warm and was OK......but it was cold!!!!!
Can't wait to see you again!!! Gonna have a blast in Jan!!!!!


----------

